# Wallingford P&R Edinburgh



## billdenise (Nov 8, 2017)

Has anyone overnighted at this Park and Ride?  Thanks in anticipation for you info.


----------



## alcam (Nov 8, 2017)

billdenise said:


> Has anyone overnighted at this Park and Ride?  Thanks in anticipation for you info.



Do you mean Wallyford ? 
Don't know much about it but much better to park at Fisherrow harbour , Musselburgh .
Alternatively off West Bank Street in Portobello , think there is a POI nearby . 
Both have excellent bus services into Edinburgh


----------

